# Sophia Marie Mangum born !!!



## CDM (Feb 26, 2008)

Sophia Marie Mangum born Friday, February 22, 2008 at 11:58a.m.

8lbs. 7oz. 19" long.

Mom and baby doing well.

Pictures to follow.



2 boys and now *3* girls 

- Oldest Son said somberly, "Dad. . . we our outnumbered now..." 
- Second oldest son said, "I wish it was a boy. . ." (twice) 
- Next in line, daugter, gushingly said, "I love her. . ."
- Youngest daughter cried when she saw new sister that mommy was holding instead of her. . .

To God be the glory!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dena (Feb 26, 2008)

mangum said:


> Sophia Marie Mangum born Friday, February 22, 2008 at 11:58a.m.
> 
> 8lbs. 7oz. 19" long.
> 
> ...



That is PRICELESS!

never forget it!

and congrats! can't wait for the pics!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## BJClark (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats..



I remember when my niece was born, my nephew was so excited thinking it would be a baby brother, when my sister brought home his sister from the hospital, he asked "where's my brother?" Who is this? take her back, you said I was going to have a brother." He wouldn't go near her for about week, insisting my sister brought home the wrong baby.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Poimen (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 26, 2008)

mangum said:


> Sophia Marie Mangum born Friday, February 22, 2008 at 11:58a.m.
> 
> 8lbs. 7oz. 19" long.
> 
> ...



Congratulations. 

In Northern Ireland when a sibling reacts to a new birth in the manner which your youngest daughter has we usually say that "their nose is out of joint"  - I am sure she will come round though.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!! The kids' reactions were so cute!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2008)

Wonderful news, Chris! I'm so happy for you and yours. Outnumbered, but blessed beyond measure.


----------



## Herald (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 26, 2008)

Wonderful news! New life! Praise God!!


----------



## CDM (Feb 26, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Congrats..
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when my niece was born, my nephew was so excited thinking it would be a baby brother, when my sister brought home his sister from the hospital, he asked "where's my brother?" Who is this? take her back, you said I was going to have a brother." He wouldn't go near her for about week, insisting my sister brought home the wrong baby.





Thanks all.

God is ever-gracious.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations Chris and wife!!!


----------



## Answerman (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations! May the Lord bless your almost bus-sized family!

(We had 3 boys and 2 girls; enjoy the ride! It will be over before you know it)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 26, 2008)

Ometado Gaizamas! (Congratulations)

How happy you all must be.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations and praise God!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Feb 26, 2008)

To Sophie Marie Mangum!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations, brother. God is good.


----------



## Gryphonette (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 26, 2008)

We are thrilled for you and for the Lord's blessing in your life. 

And now you must show us pictures.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Croghanite (Feb 26, 2008)

I've seen her in person


----------



## CDM (Feb 26, 2008)

*Sophia Marie Mangum*

Pics aren't all that clear but . . .

8lbs. 7oz.






Wondering what the flash is:





Dreaming happily:





Dreaming:


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 26, 2008)

Now that one cute baby!

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## ww (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MW (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations! May God's name be praised!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 27, 2008)

Brother, thanks for the pics. That's one cute baby!


----------

